# Follow the founders.....



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

......Privatize public land

And the truth is this is the real main goal we must all stand against this together. We can disagree on the other issues we've discussed, but this is the goal we must prevent and speak against and support the groups opposing it the hardest.

https://www.forbes.com/sites/steveh...ders-and-privatize-public-lands/#1e8195e04db0



> "The Sagebrush Rebels advocate a transfer of lands owned by the federal government to the states, a position adopted today by President Trump and his secretary of the interior, Ryan Zinke."


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

This guy has written in Forbes about this multiple times now. And each time he states as fact things that are actually completely factually incorrect. 

The selling off of public lands to private entities would be a complete and total disaster.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Vanilla said:


> This guy has written in Forbes about this multiple times now. And each time he states as fact things that are actually completely factually incorrect.
> 
> The selling off of public lands to private entities would be a complete and total disaster.


The troubling thing in this article is the quote I put in my original post. Hanke has been known to claim he has inside information on previous accounts. If the Administration takes such a turn, I hope those who claim to be for public lands remaining public actually are and will blind themselves to who the messenger is, just that the message is bad. Utah has so far ran the public land discussion in this Administration, the turn wouldn't surprise me in the least.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Ryan Zinke is opposed to the transfer of federal lands to the states, period. He not only has said it 100 times both in his current position and previous position, but he voted as such when he had the vote for Montana as well. 

For him to change his tune would not just be an adjustment in his policy beliefs, but a seismic shift, and I would not defend him for doing so. I do not anticipate that ever being the case based upon his history.


----------

